# Bulk buying wood shavings & how much to pay!



## HerbiesDad (27 December 2008)

I am West Sussex based, and with the recent bedding shortages we have suffered, thought I would buy in bulk wood shavings. We have masses of storage space and can store 1000 bales if we need to. Does anyone buy bulk? Could anyone recommend a supplier? What should I pay per bale for 800 bales? (I believe this quantity is an artic load). Any advice would be greatly received.


----------



## scotsmare (27 December 2008)

Ring round the bulk suppliers and see who gives you the best price (make sure it includes VAT &amp; Delivery!)


----------



## LadyRascasse (27 December 2008)

try hm scarterfield they are whole salers


----------



## billyslad (27 December 2008)

I buy 4 artic loads a year at 3.50 per bale


----------



## HerbiesDad (28 December 2008)

Thanks guys,
This is all really helpful, where abouts do you get your 4 loads a year from Billy's lad? I think we'll be using a similar amount! Also, I have tried Scarterfields, but as suspected they're closed at the moment, will try monday and will let you know how I get on. Thanks again.
James


----------



## cazzy (1 January 2009)

Do you buy direct from Holland/Belgium -  If so, bet your next load aren't £3.50 a bale!!!!
We do the same - arctic load every 5/6 weeks - paying nearly £6 a bale now due to exchange rate!!


----------



## HerbiesDad (4 January 2009)

Blimey! If that's the case it's just not worth the outlay! I'm still waiting for suppliers to get back to me, I guess it's a bad time of year with all the holidays, I'll have to wait and see! Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## cazzy (4 January 2009)

we also sell shavings - do a bulk discount but cash and carry only I'm afraid - can't deliver. 
pm me if you want further details/telephone number.
5 minutes from Hickstead.


----------



## etochi1970 (3 August 2015)

I can source wood shavings in large quantites given the prices that are suggested in the replies which you have here...but my problem is articulating the calculation of the weight of each bale that you desire because I am a newbie

Are you looking for a particular type of wood or just any other wood?

Pls do not hesitate to contact me...etochiuhegbu@gmail.com...cheers


----------



## applecart14 (11 August 2015)

HerbiesDad said:



			I am West Sussex based, and with the recent bedding shortages we have suffered, thought I would buy in bulk wood shavings. We have masses of storage space and can store 1000 bales if we need to. Does anyone buy bulk? Could anyone recommend a supplier? What should I pay per bale for 800 bales? (I believe this quantity is an artic load). Any advice would be greatly received.
		
Click to expand...

I am trying to send you a PM but your mail box is full.


----------

